# Training legs yes or no?



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

How many of you neglect your legs and do you really think its vital to train your legs every week?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes it's vital, all you scrawny leg motherfcukers out there, you know who you are! Trainsuit bottom wearing squat dodging pencil calf cocksuckers!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I do hope you are having a laugh.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I never neglect my legs, i want big fu(k off quads.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Recoverying from keyhole on my knee so i cant train legs. But legs must be trained. Not only so you dont look stupid with sparrow legs but squats build overall body mass.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i like training legs

also like fact lot of people neglect legs makes it easy 2 get on squat rack


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Yes it's vital, all you scrawny leg motherfcukers out there, you know who you are! Trainsuit bottom wearing squat dodging pencil calf cocksuckers!


Infact i'm only doing leg atm due to rotary cuff injury, that makes me double fcuking hard!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Cant beat legs days, getting in and out of the car in agony is brilliant


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> Cant beat legs days, getting in and out of the car in agony is brilliant


Then doing a stupid bike challenge the day after


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yes


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

If you don't train legs you'll look like this:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> If you don't train legs you'll look like this:
> 
> View attachment 76670


*****************************

lol, is that the OP?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

train your legs other wise you will look a pr**k and you will be weak.... Your legs are your foundation, if the foundation is week so is the structure, if the roots are week so is the tree, if your legs are weak so are you...

The satisafaction you get from anihalating your legs cant be matched by a bicep pump, training legs aint easy but it is very rewarding


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I just did this

smiths machine only 15kg on each side

15 wide stance squats(**** to the floor) followed directly by 15 feet together sqauts(**** to the floor), 15 lungs then 15 lunges on the other leg, no breaks inbetween, so each set is 60 reps

If you can do 4 sets then your better than me! (which is not hard!)

I've never done more than 10 reps, it nearly killed me!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> If you don't train legs you'll look like this:
> 
> View attachment 76670


I wouldnt tell him though, he's Mr Jones, one of the best mma fighters in the world!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

A brutal leg workout is murder but very rewarding, I did legs and shoulders this morning.

Legs were,

SQUATS

LUNGES

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS

CALF RAISES

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes! Every week! Got to love moving large weight about, I hope the OP is deadlifting at some point too!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

gurls only sea yor biceps n chesticles man.

not srs TRAIN YOUR LEGS


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> *****************************
> 
> lol, is that the OP?


no thats jon jones..possibly one of the best fighters ever...skinny legs but some serious kicking power


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!! People look so silly with tiny legs but big upper body.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> If you don't train legs you'll look like this:
> 
> View attachment 76670


That to me is so stupid looking

I trained legs today, my quads have exploded recently. I hate the thought of leg day but love walking like ive shagged up the pooper 60mins later

Legs are my strongest bodypart


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

that pick has got to be photo shoped.

I went into Golds Gym in Qatar once and it was hilarious all the meat heads where seriously top heavy, pin legs massive chests. I felt like running round giving them a push and letting gravity do the work.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> YES!!!!!!!! People look so silly with tiny legs but big upper body.


Kieren you do legs? whats with the avi then? is that a before


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i neglected my legs for nearly 2 years  been smashing them for nearly 6 months now and they are catching up quick

am loving watching them grow


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> i neglected my legs for nearly 2 years  been smashing them for nearly 6 months now and they are catching up quick
> 
> am loving watching them grow


I like watching your legs grow too:whistling:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

why wouldnt u train legs ....imo people who train legs love bodybuilding/training and people who dont train legs are vain because they just train upper half so they can show it off .. i personally train for myself not to impress other people ... this does not include people who dont train legs due to injury etc.... go do some squats... :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I love having chunky sexy legs and love the challenge of training them


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just by even starting a thread of this nature deserves a severe beating :nono:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably best leaving them


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

If you happen to hang around nightclubs....never go abroad or pull women then its best to leave them :whistling:


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Nothing beats walking like you've sh1t yourself for days!!! :thumb:

Cant believe youve even asked the question?!!! :blink:


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> train your legs other wise you will look a pr**k and you will be weak.... Your legs are your foundation, if the foundation is week so is the structure, if the roots are week so is the tree, if your legs are weak so are you...
> 
> The satisafaction you get from anihalating your legs cant be matched by a bicep pump, training legs aint easy but it is very rewarding


Nice post! Thanks for this I have been training legs but I wanted other people's opinions  thanks guys!


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

eezy1 said:



> i neglected my legs for nearly 2 years  been smashing them for nearly 6 months now and they are catching up quick
> 
> am loving watching them grow


Dow you regret not training the. Legs also make your upper body have more mass I believe


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep, I trash my legs as often as possible. Calfs get smashed twice a week too. I want my legs to be the most impressive thing about me (then forearms)


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

hell yes!


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

BB2 said:


> I just did this
> 
> smiths machine only 15kg on each side
> 
> ...


is right man  every week apart from tonight , thats one of my fav routines there, sorts the men from the boys , love thwe fact i nearly pass out on the last set and go white.


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing better than training legs


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Legs are 100% necessary.

I always see it as you need wheels to drive a car!

Plus, I'm a natural quadfather, so I love training legs!


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

if your legs are getting bigger so is the rest of your body


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

Well it's deffo something I'll be working a lot harder on thank UK - M


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Unless you are bound to a wheel chair, you are expected to squat.

I swear, If I ever own my own gym, there would be the 1 and only rule to abide by.

Thou shall squat deep every week - otherwise no membership. For Rizzle.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> Unless you are bound to a wheel chair, you are expected to squat.
> 
> I swear, If I ever own my own gym, there would be the 1 and only rule to abide by.
> 
> Thou shall squat deep every week - otherwise no membership. For Rizzle.


........ Oh and the DEADLIFT. Gotta DO the DEADLIFT TOO!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Kieren you do legs? whats with the avi then? is that a before


Ha ha only just seen this and understand your mail now LOL!!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nearly everyone trains legs at my gym although most seshes i see include 3 sets each of leg extensions, hamstring curls and calf raises and the look they give me is my legs are fcked after that :lol: . Im not one that says squats are a must though for decent legs this is nonsense


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Train legs or:

View attachment 76717


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

If you want small skinny legs, dont train them, if you want legs that match upper body train them. pretty simple really


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

neglected them in the past cus i could 'get away with it' playing football.... Love training them tho. And have to to keep up with everything else. After all im gunna have bigger legs than Randy Orton.. thats just for starters tho...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

oh noes lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> oh noes lol
> 
> View attachment 82310


Haha great pic  x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

No point in training if you dont train legs. IMO


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> oh noes lol
> 
> View attachment 82310


Internet find, or is that you in the mirror taking the pic? Lol


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

LEGS LEGS LEGS


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Protiensus said:


> How many of you neglect your legs and do you really think its vital to train your legs every week?


Dont train them and I know I should but luckily gifted there so cardio keep them defined and toned to my liking


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

"shut up 'n' squat!"


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I never train my legs which is why my thighs are so teeny. I like looking like a lightbulb.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Why on earth would train your legs! Who's going to see them? Just arms for me, twice a day 3x a week. Growth!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not afraid to admit that I have neglected my legs in the past. Now I'm training them very hard once a week after seeing a sparrow in my gym. I used to do a lot of cycling and rowing so my quads are naturally pretty big. Calves let me down though.

Stone me.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Why on earth would train your legs! Who's going to see them? Just arms for me, twice a day 3x a week. Growth!


Did you get called F A cup at school?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Did you get called F A cup at school?


Stop trying to insult me just because my arms are bigger than yours..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

op your legs is half you body, if you want to gain you must train your legs, squats and deadlift will make the biggest changes to your physique size strength and weight, not chest and tri workouts lol

bi, tri, delts, chest are the smallest muscle groups if you dont hammer your 'full' back and legs you will get nowere fast


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I hardly train legs like once a month, and i have huge legs and calves


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

just finished 2nd leg sesh in 6days was going to wait but thought naaa these need to grow, not a bad sesh considering im cutting and only had 30g of carbs for breakfast at 5pm last night got 140kg for 8 deep reps on my 5th set, legs are a must, i feel the benefit


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Malibu said:


> I hardly train legs like once a month, and i have huge legs and calves


pics??? :whistling:

you must do something to get big legs muscle dont grow from nothing, maybe from your lifestyle work or other activities, you dont need to lift weights to grow big legs, ie sprinters footballers, there legs are trained in other ways, unless your gifted with good legs lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Women love big legs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> just finished 2nd leg sesh in 6days was going to wait but thought naaa these need to grow, not a bad sesh considering im cutting and only had 30g of carbs for breakfast at 5pm last night got 140kg for 8 deep reps on my 5th set, legs are a must, i feel the benefit


i think its best to train them whe you feel strong and recovered, if you have a set day for legs and feel like **** weak on that day then miss it and go the next jmo lol


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I find that whilst I'm on a squat based routine like 5x5 I gain strength in every area other than squats, when I squat once a week my squat goes through the roof, stuck at 150x2 at the mo! Any ideas?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i think its best to train them whe you feel strong and recovered, if you have a set day for legs and feel like **** weak on that day then miss it and go the next jmo lol


tbh i felt utter sh!te leaving work after 13.5hrs but thought id man up and once the first working set was done a new id enjoy it, now its back to strugglin to sit down and walking


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Steuk said:


> Internet find, or is that you in the mirror taking the pic? Lol


internet find ;-D knew where to post it as soon as I saw it though ;-D


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

stone14 said:


> pics??? :whistling:
> 
> you must do something to get big legs muscle dont grow from nothing, maybe from your lifestyle work or other activities, you dont need to lift weights to grow big legs, ie sprinters footballers, there legs are trained in other ways, unless your gifted with good legs lol


theyre on my profile buddy under progress pics


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Malibu said:


> theyre on my profile buddy under progress pics


Huge? I guess that word is open to interpretation!


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

once a week, squats, hacks, leg press, calfs and hammies

1 leg session is half your body.

nothing better than walking like robocop for 2 days after it :tongue:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Measure your right Quad. If it's not atleast 3 inches bigger than your waist, you need to train your legs.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

iv been training probably 5 years. but iv been doing legs 2 of them..negleted when i was only half ****d about the gym..

love leg days now tho..nice burn and in and out the gym quicker than the other muscle groups


----------



## Hercules Faz (Jan 16, 2012)

leg Wednesday, favourite day of the week. Ordered some barefoot trainers last week, getting them in two weeks time, can't wait.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hercules Faz said:


> leg Wednesday, favourite day of the week. Ordered some barefoot trainers last week, getting them in two weeks time, can't wait.


just take off your trainers..?? i squat in socks


----------



## Hercules Faz (Jan 16, 2012)

Squat and deadlift in socks at the moment, but i wanted something better I can use for outdoor running.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I can never get on the squat rack on leg day...only round it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

not this week cos ive jsut got back from the lakes mountain biking for a few days and i still cant walk properly


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

More importantly look what squats do for women..


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Beans said:


> Measure your right Quad. If it's not atleast 3 inches bigger than your waist, you need to train your legs.


So my legs should be 36 inches you having a laugh, can fit into no jeans as it is and there only 28.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Stop trying to insult me just because my arms are bigger than yours..


I am mad jelly


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

love legs... you need legs for a full X frame


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

they are worth doing just so you can eat all day the day after nom nom nom! :laugh:


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

secret said:


> - tip-toeing around everywere 2-3 days after destroying your legs coz ur calfs feel like theyv got steak knives stuck in them...
> 
> - crouching down to pick things off the bottom shelf in shops and having to pull urself back up with the trolly coz ur quads have definatly gone on holiday for a week...
> 
> ...


this sums it up for me. walking like robocop for 3 days and lowering yourself onto the pan when taking a dump :thumbup1:


----------

